
Why Was Apple Late To The PRISM Party? - shill
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/17/apple-nsa/
======
jfb
Rather than this stupid speculation (NSA bought NeXT hardware; therefore, they
gave Apple immunity -- chew on that idiocy), perhaps Apple simply didn't have
sufficient data to interest NSA?

